# Habersham/White Reports



## bowbuck (Oct 26, 2008)

Thought I would start a spot for us northeast corner guys. So what's everyone seeing out there?


----------



## gumpster34 (Oct 26, 2008)

small bucks and alot of doe just waiting for the rut to come in


----------



## DASUTT1661 (Oct 27, 2008)

bears, hogs and absolutely no deer


----------



## ckelley96 (Oct 27, 2008)

*deer*

lots of sign found quite a few scrapes already but no bucks. with this cold weather maybe that will get them going.


----------



## hartwellbasser (Oct 30, 2008)

found alot of scrapes and horned trees but no bucks yet saw a few does in the yard.


----------



## cheezeball231 (Nov 1, 2008)

Got a 6pt and 187lb bear in Towns cnty. I need me a hog. Tried Chatt WMA no luck but some sign.


----------



## 4wheeling4life (Nov 1, 2008)

i think ole hartwell basser killed a good sized doe on 10-30. I might be wrong but I think he did.......


----------



## Hab Co. Slayer (Nov 3, 2008)

Killed a good 9pt the 15th of sept in Habersham county.  But since then it has been slow.  found a few rubs and a few scrapes.. but not alot of action...


----------



## cball917 (Nov 3, 2008)

i hunted habersham/ rabun line sat and sunday. it was doe day and i only heard one shot both days. did not see a thing


----------



## Jighead (Nov 3, 2008)

*Has anyone*

heard how many were killed on the Chattahoochee WMA hunt this past weekend?


----------



## GA MTNS (Nov 4, 2008)

16 Bears, 7 Bucks, a few hogs


----------



## bowbuck (Nov 4, 2008)

I saw a couple big bears coming back over richard russell last night, one on each side of the mt. Both pretty good size.


----------



## Brad#1 (Nov 7, 2008)

mostly does and a few small bucks around here so far..


----------



## fishbone2149 (Nov 7, 2008)

Does and small bucks, but I shot a spike this morning and he was all swollen up and stunk like you wouldn't believe.  I know a spike is not what your looking for in the woods, but he went past me and them came back so he was begging for it.


----------



## cheezeball231 (Nov 11, 2008)

GA MTNS said:


> 16 Bears, 7 Bucks, a few hogs



One of them bears may not count I killed mine in Towns County but took it there to check in since they were open. 187 lb female. I'm suprised I've always heard they taste like heck but it's good. I boiled it in P nut pots 2 times for 45 min each time. Then did some BBQ and also tried some ground wHamburger Helper both came out very good


----------



## goob (Nov 11, 2008)

I have seen some good scrapes and rubs in White County, all of the bucks ive seen killed as of lately no stink no swelling. Seen two good ones locked up in a field though.


----------



## chigger (Nov 11, 2008)

killed 8 pt sat had another buck with him lots of scrapes and rubs saw some in field sunday chaseing does its close get ready


----------



## Chattooga River Hunter (Nov 11, 2008)

Hab Co. Slayer said:


> Killed a good 9pt the 15th of sept in Habersham county.  But since then it has been slow.  found a few rubs and a few scrapes.. but not alot of action...



Great buck.  I'm going tomorrow in Rabun.  I hope to sit all day.  Good luck.


----------



## goob (Nov 14, 2008)

A buddy of mine killed a big 6 today, was stinkin and his neck was about to explode.


----------



## bowbuck (Nov 17, 2008)

Saw alot of chasing and cruising this am. A couple of decent bucks cruising and a small five burning up a doe.  Looks like with the cold weather it's ready to break open this week.  Good luck to everyone.


----------



## goob (Nov 18, 2008)

I think its already here, maybe not peaked but they are definately on the move with this cold windy weather! Good luck yall!


----------



## dj5play (Nov 18, 2008)

I have been seeing deer almost every morning and evening somewhere on the side of the road between Habersham and Gwinnett Counties, they are definatly on the move.


----------



## BJ4X4 (Nov 19, 2008)

I saw 5 does last nite, and 2 spikes and a 6pt this mornin, passed on the spikes, couldn't get a clean shot at the 6, maybe tomorrow! I went by Suttons deer cooler on tuesday and he had 2 nice 9pts and a good 8pt that came in on saturday. They're startin to move around alot more with this cold weather upon us. Good luck to y'all


----------



## Unicoidawg (Nov 19, 2008)

I saw a 5pt bumping two does at about 4:30. Then right at dark I had a 6pt chase 2 does under me grunting every time his feet hit the ground..............Looks like it is starting to get good. That being said, I have still yet to find a scrape and only a couple of hooked bushes...........


----------



## goob (Nov 21, 2008)

saw 3 does in a field off old 441 on my way home from work this morning, as i passed them a sure nuff hoss came out  of the woods running towards them in a sneak.


----------



## Duff (Nov 21, 2008)

Saw a buck running a doe yesterday evening. Both came busting out of a clear cut and I couldn't measure up the buck. I think its on!


----------



## Unicoidawg (Nov 21, 2008)

Duff said:


> Saw a buck running a doe yesterday evening. Both came busting out of a clear cut and I couldn't measure up the buck. I think its on!


Man there is a stranger.................
Good to here from ya.............

 I saw a 3pt, a 5pt and 4 does this morning. The bucks were by themselves, man it was cool. Fixing to go hit the stand again.............


----------



## Duff (Nov 21, 2008)

Go get em B!!!!


----------



## Howard Parker (Nov 23, 2008)

Nothing on my property in Clarkesville, just does and a few small bucks. Not a lot of rut sign so far.


----------



## goob (Nov 23, 2008)

Howard Parker said:


> Nothing on my property in Clarkesville, just does and a few small bucks. Not a lot of rut sign so far.




Well if you live above Clarkesvegas on 441 you are one less doe cause she met the bumper on my F-350 this morning!


----------



## bowbuck (Nov 25, 2008)

Sorry to hear about your bumper goob. As far as the rut it was wide open over this last weekend in White county for me.  I saw 8 bucks chasing 1 doe on thursday, I was able to call in a huge 4 pt and a couple of spikes from the party. Sunday I killed a nice eight with my bow that came into some rattling and can calls.  I love that sound of running deer followed by a grunt. Good luck to everyone over thanksgiving.  Bowbuck


----------



## DASUTT1661 (Nov 25, 2008)

I didn't know there are 8 bucks in White county.


----------



## goob (Nov 26, 2008)

DASUTT1661 said:


> I didn't know there are 8 bucks in White county.




There are plenty of good deer in White Co, just gotta know where to look. I will try to post some trail cam pics.


----------



## BJ4X4 (Nov 30, 2008)

I saw a nice one this morning chasin a doe, his rack stuck out past his ears about 4" on each side, pretty tall too. Couldn't make out how many points he had though. Couldn't get a clean shot either. I sure hope he comes back!


----------



## josh chatham (Nov 30, 2008)

i saw a HUGE buck on 129 Tuesday night.  He was on the side of the road.  HE is def. the biggest buck i have seen in North GA.  Looked to be an 8 or 10 with stickers everywhere.  It was close to the WHite/Lumpkin Line.  If anyone gets him please post so i can see him again!!!!


----------



## askelton (Nov 30, 2008)

yea during the summer i was walking my dogs in my nieghbor hood in downtown cleveland i jumped 7 deer 2 Nice 8 pointers 1 Very Nice 10 pointer and and average 7 pointer and 3 does tht was in the church street area behind the truett mconnels land area behind the college


----------



## Chattooga River Hunter (Dec 13, 2008)

I am just now seeing some good rut activity in rabun co.


----------



## bowbuck (Dec 21, 2008)

Might be second rut time. Saw a great eight pt pushing a young doe around this morning.  She was obviously in heat. She stopped and peed right in front of my stand.  He sniffed it up and followed her off grunting.  Fortunately for him I am all bucked out this year.


----------



## Howard Parker (Jan 4, 2009)

Finally killed a good 9 point on Dec. 21st. He was traveling with a doe. Felt good to finally get a decent buck this year.


----------

